# London at night



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Headed to London last week for the British Wildlife Photography Awards where I gained a Highly Commended award for one of my images again (http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/bwpa-2014-highly-commended/) - also thought it would be a great opportunity to build up my city shots portfolio! 

#1 - Nine Forty Six
Big Ben and a nicely timed top deck of a London bus










#2 - The Shard
A very impressive building, especially standing at the base of it looking up - it really does reach for the sky! Looks even better at night where it shimmers in the light. Great design.









#3 - London Eye, County Hall & Shell Centre
Funny to think I modelled most of those building in 3D many years ago for a computer racing game. Very iconic scene from the London skyline shot from the Embankment.










#4 - Millennium Bridge - St.Pauls Cathedral
On the first evening wandering around with the camera in London I didn't bother with lugging the tripod around so resorted the old fashioned way of putting the camera down somewhere (using my phone on it's side to keep the lens up) and setting the self timer for longer exposures. Here though was a tricky location as the only place to put the camera from a decent enough viewpoint was on top of a railing just big enough to take the camera. Some would look at this as quite scary balancing an expensive camera & lens in such a precarious manner but hey, it's all insured and…..it worked! Cropped for composition, I love the dynamic range of the 5D Mark 3 which helped me to drag so much detail out of the shadows and highlights out of one RAW image. The stunning starbursts courtesy of the fabulous 24-70 Mk2 lens stopped down










#5 - Union Jack trails - Big Ben
Love playing around and being creative with the camera when possible and it doesn't get much more fun than with long exposures! With the help of some London buses, cars, bikes and a helpful police van with it's lights on here we've got the colours of the Union Jack flag together with Big Ben. Couldn't get more British!










All images shot with 5D Mark 3, Prints/Canvas available online - http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/london/

Cheers!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Wow, they are pretty cool alright... :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - some great shots there!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just amazing :thumb:


----------



## PAH (Sep 1, 2014)

Incredible photos!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great pics:thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Amazing.. Given me some ideas


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

fantastic shots!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning work Drew! :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic photography Drew, i really enjoy looking at your pics.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Outstanding pictures.
I am heading to London next week.
I don't suppose you could upload an un-edited RAW image to show a comparison?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing. Love the last one


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

It's a place I will never grow tried of, just love it


----------

